# Dog Pound ABKC Show



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

.........no more pics...


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

...............


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

...............


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Great pix Miguel! You wanna take your camera to a service place and see about getting your lens cleaned. In a few of the pix, it looks like you have lint on the actual lens.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

It's a scratch I guess Bev. Poor migs . Thanks for taking and posting these up!!

Those were great!!!! That you for posting and love the profession envy shot so cute! Lol at freakshow stack. That's a riot. 

Must be so cool to watch the weight pull. I can't wait to go see that at a show. Glad there were tons of people but it must have stunk too. The pic got switched of the ring I think. I only see a cute white pup  Not cool about the judge IMO, better to excuse yourself than be accused of favoritism


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the comments lol

Yeah my camera has had this lint/scratch thing, and it bothers the heck out of me lol. Its my signature print for my pics haha. Ima try to air pressurize the lint out of the lens. If it still the same, then its probably a scratch.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

thank you so much for all those great pics...looks like a blast. where was this?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Great pics Migs, And I would take envy over freakshow any day. Crazy how much there " pro" pics hide on that boy . Sorry about the class with envy thats very unethical what happened he should have his ribbon revoked and given to the 2nd place winner. I want to see the video next . That huge brindle dog sitting backwards on the leash with his owner , he wasnt bully was he? looked corso or something. And love that tri upside down in the kennel lol.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah that cane corso was crazy it was my first time seeing one in person lol, im not sure if its a cane corso it looks super wrinkly. Freakshow had alot of drive to my surprise, and it looked like he didnt let the deformities stop him. I kinda liked him, but hes a train wreck lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

angelbaby said:


> Great pics Migs, And I would take envy over freakshow any day.


:goodpost: For Reals! Great pics, Thanx for sharing  Great looking girl you got yourself.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

ames said:


> *It's a scratch I guess Bev.* Poor migs . Thanks for taking and posting these up!!
> 
> Those were great!!!! That you for posting and love the profession envy shot so cute! Lol at freakshow stack. That's a riot.
> 
> Must be so cool to watch the weight pull. I can't wait to go see that at a show. Glad there were tons of people but it must have stunk too. The pic got switched of the ring I think. I only see a cute white pup  Not cool about the judge IMO, better to excuse yourself than be accused of favoritism


*Ha ha, that's what I figured Amy, but I wasn't sure if he knew about it or not. But now, looking back at his pix, I see it in almost every one, even in his signature, lol.*



SMiGGs said:


> Thanks for the comments lol
> 
> *Yeah my camera has had this lint/scratch thing, and it bothers the heck out of me lol. Its my signature print for my pics haha*. Ima try to air pressurize the lint out of the lens. If it still the same, then its probably a scratch.


*Oh, lol. Like I responded to Amy, I wasn't sure if you knew it was there or not. Glad you're aware of it though.*


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

lol thanks


----------



## Peyton (Dec 27, 2011)

I believe the one you referred to as a Cane Corso is actually a Neapolitan Mastiff. There's huge and are notorious for their wrinkles!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Was this at the show you went to Miggs?

Fugly Dog of the Day: Not dead!


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey SMIGGs
Thank you for posting the great pictures of the 4 legged crews-also the people-lol.I saw The Good Oliver in the ranks.
Make me wish I could have been there also.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Peyton said:


> I believe the one you referred to as a Cane Corso is actually a Neapolitan Mastiff. There's huge and are notorious for their wrinkles!


yeah theyre crazy, ive never seen one in person, i couldnt stop looking at it lol



ames said:


> Was this at the show you went to Miggs?
> 
> Fugly Dog of the Day: Not dead!


lol the dougie dog haha



leatherman-cowboy said:


> Hey SMIGGs
> Thank you for posting the great pictures of the 4 legged crews-also the people-lol.I saw The Good Oliver in the ranks.
> Make me wish I could have been there also.
> Thank you,
> Henry


Oliver is really cool, i was a complete stranger to him, but i hung out with him for a while, and he was talking about weight pulling and all his accomplishments. Hes a really cool guy.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

How'd I miss this thread? Awesome pictures! I really need to hit a bully show, now off to check and see if there will be any in nor cal


----------



## Jared (Mar 7, 2012)

ames said:


> Was this at the show you went to Miggs?
> 
> Fugly Dog of the Day: Not dead!


that's pretty sad...it sucks to see this happening still.


----------

